# New girl from Northern IL.



## danigirl021 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey everyone! Started smoking meats this summer and have been enjoying every minute. Had some really good success and also some challenges. Excited to learn from everyone, share some tips, and get to know some new folks who love bbq as much as I do.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 8, 2020)

Welcome to SMF danigirl021. Those successes and challenges keep us coming back for more. Don't be shy. Ask and you shall receive lots of friendly advice.

Enjoy the forum!

Ray


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 8, 2020)

Welcome from NE Ohio. You found a great place full of bbq loving folks.


----------



## danigirl021 (Nov 8, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Welcome to SMF danigirl021. Those successes and challenges keep us coming back for more. Don't be shy. Ask and you shall receive lots of friendly advice.
> 
> Enjoy the forum!
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray. I won't be shy for sure!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 8, 2020)

welcome from Iowa! Alot of great people here with a wealth of knowledge! 

Ryan


----------



## danigirl021 (Nov 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Welcome from NE Ohio. You found a great place full of bbq loving folks.


Thanks for the greetings.


----------



## danigirl021 (Nov 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> welcome from Iowa! Alot of great people here with a wealth of knowledge!
> 
> Ryan


Hello Neighbor. Looking forward to learning and sharing!


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to the 25 extra pounds that you're gonna put on hang'in around this crowd Dani.
Have fun, this is a great group of people and the best smoking forum on the net,  I checked out a bunch before I joined her yrs ago.

Enjoy.
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## robrpb (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from NC.  Enjoy your new hobby.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from South Carolina


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to SMF, Young Lady!!
Glad to have you join us.

Bear---- from SouthEast PA


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from Ga!  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from Arkansas!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome to your new addiction ..  both smoking meat and the forums ... SO MUCH info at this site without all the BS ...


----------



## Munson (Nov 9, 2020)

Welcome from TN.


----------



## danigirl021 (Nov 9, 2020)

forktender said:


> Welcome to the 25 extra pounds that you're gonna put on hang'in around this crowd Dani.
> Have fun, this is a great group of people and the best smoking forum on the net,  I checked out a bunch before I joined her yrs ago.
> 
> Enjoy.
> Dan


Thanks for the heads up Dan. I guess it is a good thing I like to cook for people otherwise I would eat it all. :)


----------



## danigirl021 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks for the greetings everyone. Loving this place so far!


----------



## jcoleman66 (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome from NC!!!  Smokin' is a hobby that gets in to your blood!


----------

